# China Car DVD Player dosn't play Movies



## ajoj11 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi

First sry for my bad english i hope you will understand me.

I bought a Car DVD Player from China, and first verything was fine (the first 2 days). If i put a DVD in the player it just read it and i was very happy with it, but then it started to not play any DVD-s at all an after that not even CD's could be played. Now i don't care much about that becouse i use a SD memory stick to play my music but when i put a movie on the stick, the player won't play it. No matter what format i put AVI, MPEG ... the only thing happens is that the screen is black and i just hear the sound.

Does anyone know if this can be fixed? Or did anyone maybe have the same problem? 

The DVD Player i bought looks just like this one, but i bought it from an other company :
http://www.chinavasion.com/product_...and-car-audio-system-with-7-inch-touchscreen/


P.S. Don't but noname stuff from China!!!!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If it was playing dvd's, with say a mpeg format, then it stopped 
playing dvd's with the same format, I would say the unit is broken.
Usually if you hear sound, and no picture the unit is missing some
sort of codec. I would get my money back. You might try using a
laser cleaning cd, might work, but I would not get my hopes up.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You mean Don't buy no-name stuff from china?

You may need to have the E-brake depressed to make the picture appear as it sounds like it is working fine just no display on screen. Over here it is usually dew to the unit needs to see a ground witch is suppose to be hooked to the E-brake so as to make sure the auto is not driving while your watching a movie.
We used to use a toggle switch to make the ground happen while the auto was running....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't buy a horse from a guy who sells chickens. 
Like what Jagger said, make sure there is a wire labeled "parking brake" or "E-Brake" that is your trigger for the DVD player.
But from your post you said it was working fine, then it stopped working...sounds mechanical to me.


----------



## ajoj11 (Jun 15, 2009)

first of all thank you all for you help

the DVD player was working and then after 2 days stop playing, but i checked the cables and they are ok. So i bought a CD for cleaning the player but my DVD player don't play any type of CD/DVD i insert so it didn't even play the cleaning disk. 

The model is TF133 ( http://www.lightinthebox.com/7-inch...r-TV-and-Bluetooth-Function-TF133_p46548.html ) don't buy this ****, or anything else that is a noname brand!!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

return it to where you got it from demand a refund and get something more name brandish.


----------

